# [SOLVED] Mirrors Edge Directx 10 Problem Help Plz



## Ghased (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi every body:smile:
I have some question
dose have mirrors edge directx 10 mode? i wana run this game on DX 10 
How can i know my game run in DX 10 mode?
i have 8800 gtx and windows vista 64bit with service pack 1
plz any one help me for run this game in directx 10 moderay:


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: Mirrors Edge Directx 10 Problem Help Plz*

Yes, Mirror's Edge does run in DirectX 10 if you have it (and it looks amazing).

By the way, make sure you download and install the latest NVIDIA Forceware drivers for your card, as well as download the patch for ME. There's a rather nasty bug in the PhysX handling which will cause your game to stutter and eventually implode on itself from the physics particle effects, which is fixed with the latest version of the PhysX drivers (included in latest NVIDIA card drivers) and the patch.

EDIT: By the way you will probably get some framerate lag if you have it set on the higher settings - when I ran ME on a 8800 GT I had to turn things down a notch to make things run smooth (and believe me for the gameplay you want it running smooth :tongue: ).


----------



## Ghased (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Mirrors Edge Directx 10 Problem Help Plz*

Ok Thanx for your fast replay
I update my graphic card driver and update my game with patch 1.1 now my game dosent have any problem with physic
How could I be sure that the game had run in direcx 10 mode?
i cant see anything about directx 10 in my main menu in game, I run MirrorsEdge.exe in Binaries folder


----------



## WillyBurglar (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Mirrors Edge Directx 10 Problem Help Plz*

Mirror's Edge should be fine on dx 10. For the record though, Mirror's Edge isn't designed to run on a 64 bit OS, but that doesn't mean it can't/won't work.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Mirrors Edge Directx 10 Problem Help Plz*

if you have a directx 10 enabled game like Far Cry 2 or Crysis you'll notice that running the game on dx 10 the lowest graphic settings is "High"
so on mirror edge when running Vista and setting the game on high settings, it means that Directx 10 is enabled automatically
so it's not a good idea to run the game on highest settings in Vista if you have a low end card but in your case (8800 GTX) it's Fine
so enjoy the dx 10


----------



## Ghased (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Mirrors Edge Directx 10 Problem Help Plz*

Thanx Alot Fpr Yoour fast replay
I Run this game On high Seting And Nothing Any Problem many Thanx :x


----------

